# Predator 52cc Carburetor Problem



## Robert Merritt (Oct 22, 2019)

I recently purchased a new Predator 2HP 52cc auger for digging post holes. It started OK and I dug a few holes and put it away for a couple of days. I got it out this morning and wouldn't start. I followed the manual down to the letter and it wouldn't start. I made sure I had spark and accidentally popped myself. So, I know that's OK. I tried holding the throttle open and got it to run for a couple of minutes and when I let go of the throttle, it died and wouldn't start back up. 

I checked the air filter which was clean. BUT, I did notice some fuel in it. So, that suggests a stuck float. The Harbor Freight technical people weren't much help. They said they don't have replacement carburetors for them and to just take the whole thing back and exchange it. 

Have any of you gotten these new engines with carburetor problems? Do you know of a quick repair so I don't have to take it back? I got to much to get done to mess around taking it back and who knows if the replacement will be any better?


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Take it back, if you mess with it they can use that as an excuse to void any warranty. If Harbor Freight can't supply a part they will replace the entire item. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I hope you deiced to take it back and got it replaced. That seems like a better choice than not getting the work you need to do - done. :cheers2:


----------



## MargaretWoodard (Jan 13, 2018)

I have a similar problem too


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

If you cannot accurately adjust a 2 stroke for hot idle and max load then very commonly it ends up too rich and then the plug wets out pretty quick to foul and you can give up getting it to run after that. 

Unfortunately, tuning 2 stroke carbs is an acquired skill and many have fits doing it. No really easy way of describing when you are at enough but not too much either. And once the engines get some time on them they get even finickier, you may have to retune the carb out every time you pull the unit out if you store it up any length of time at all. Ethanol being used in the local fuel of course only makes that worse too. 

Not to insult anyone at all, but it is commonly an owner issue more than one of bad device with something wrong with it. The manuals are no help either as they have no descriptions of when you have gone too far at all, and the basic instructions are sadly lacking at best.


----------

